# What church do you attend?



## RED (Apr 22, 2007)

Just curious. I ask "church" but if you go to a synagog (sp?) or temple put it down. And why do you attend it? 

I started out in a presbitarian church then I was reached out to by an ICOC (International Church of Christ) member. After 10 years I left that church and went to a Mainline Church of Christ a couple years. Now I go to a Methodist Church. I'm always looking for a real family oriented church.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2007)

None.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 23, 2007)

I attend none now... but am considering LDS...  if I can get to it. :idunno:


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I attend none now... but am considering LDS...  if I can get to it. :idunno:




ok, I read LSD... guess it's time for bed


----------



## tellner (Apr 23, 2007)

Synagogue Bes Menachem - the local Lubavitcher shul

and

Qadiri-Rifai Tariqa - A Sufi order. Currently the local group meets at members' homes.

Why those ones? Well, if you're going to do something worthwhile go to the people who know what they're doing and are serious about it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 23, 2007)

My church is where I am at any given moment
I do not need the conforts of a building to worship or help me belive


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 23, 2007)

Same as tshadwochaser.  I bluntly refuse to be told what to believe, I am intelligent enough to take the information and believe what I feel to be true from it.   I got fed up of being condescended to by someone who claims to have the full take on something by using texts and information that is full of holes.


----------



## Ray (Apr 23, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Same as tshadwochaser.  I bluntly refuse to be told what to believe, I am intelligent enough to take the information and believe what I feel to be true from it.   I got fed up of being condescended to by someone who claims to have the full take on something by using texts and information that is full of holes.


I'm in agreement with those two.

I attend the LDS church and have been a member since 2000.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 23, 2007)

none at the moment.  i do try to take time every day for my own sort of devotions and relationship with 'god'.

i'd like to attend a church, but honestly i haven't found any organized religions that match my own faith enough for me not to feel like a hypocrite.  i have a fondness for asatru, but all the asatru groups i've found up here are just a thin glaze over white supremacist idiocy.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 23, 2007)

tellner said:


> Synagogue Bes Menachem - the local Lubavitcher shul
> 
> and
> 
> ...


 
Lubavitch are cool! Do the Sufi sing? I love their songs and outlook.


----------



## tellner (Apr 23, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Lubavitch are cool! Do the Sufi sing? I love their songs and outlook.



Depends on the Sufis. I have to admit that my Shaykh's singing voice is even worse than the eldritch croaking that passes for my singing voice. On the other hand, we have really cool hate 

Seriously, music is part of the devotional practice of many (most?) Sufis. Some like the Chisthi specialize in it.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2007)

Most Blessed Sacrement in Arlington Texas and they arelike family


----------



## zDom (Apr 23, 2007)

Lately when I attend it has been at a local church called Trinity Baptist.

My family has never been one to stick with a specific denomination. We look for what we feel is the best church in the area, regardless of brand name.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 23, 2007)

It's been an 'interesting' spiritual odyssey for me:

1. Grew up in the Roman Catholic church.  My family was very Catholic, which is different than just being Catholic.  For example, you had to be sick to miss school, but you had to be *dead *to miss church; and even then, they'd just call the Priest to administer Last Rites, so you had to go anyway!
2. Went to college and participated in the Ecumenical Movement (free breakfast at the Catholic Church on Sundays, free bagels at the Hillel Center on Saturdays, Wednesday brunch at the Wesleyan Center, occasional BBQs and beach outings with the Baptists, meetings with other groups if they had food....you get the idea.)  
3. Got radically saved, born again, baptized, Spirit-filled, and joined the local Evangelical Charismatic independent non-alligned parachurch campus group (i.e., those 'Jesus Freaks' that preached on campus).
4. Attended the local Assemblies of God back home in between semesters.
5. Moved to California for my first military assignment, and joined a local Independent Church, where I was the 'Token non-Hispanic'.
6. Met and married my Baptist husband in the mainline Lutheran Church he was attending.
7. Moved to our next military duty station and joined a local church that was a branch of a group of independent churches that refused to admit they were a denomination (Go ahead, figure *that* one out!  ).
8. Made our final move and joined an Interdenominational Church (I love it - they are extremely active in the community (jail ministry, working with the elderly, working in the hospital, working with outreach to the poor) and with missions (planted and currently supporting over a dozen churches overseas).

I guess all this 'diversity' helped prepare me for owning and running the local Christian Book and Bible store in our community, where we need to supply materials for and serve every church and every denomination in the surrounding two counties.


----------



## thardey (Apr 23, 2007)

I go to a non/interdenominational church.

But I agree with some of the above posts that you do not need to go to church to find God. 

I go to church for many of the same reasons that I come to this forum. I like to interact with people who are interested in the pursuing things that are also important to me. 

There are many people here that don't agree with me, there are none that I have found in my M.A. style (Chun Kuk Do), and ultimately the time I spend here is no replacement for getting out in the dojo and doing some good, hard, uncomfortable sweating. 

But I like to be around you all, and to bounce ideas around, and to find encouragement, as well as to take in other people's perspectives, even if I choose not to agree with them at the end.

I find that a church service has many of the same advantages and shortcomings.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 23, 2007)

thardey said:


> ..........the time I spend here is no replacement for getting out in the dojo and doing some good, hard, uncomfortable sweating.
> 
> But I like to be around you all, and to bounce ideas around, and to find encouragement, as well as to take in other people's perspectives, even if I choose not to agree with them at the end.
> 
> I find that a church service has many of the same advantages and shortcomings.


Excellent description, thardey!  Well said!


----------



## donald (Apr 23, 2007)

The Hope Church a member of The Assemblies of GOD fellowship. Which is headquartered in Springfield, MO.. I belong to the A/G fellowship, because I believe they teach The Word of GOD. I attend The Hope Church, because I have been a witness to, and a receipient of, the love of The Lord Jesus Christ through these people. 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 23, 2007)

I go to a very small Baptist church and love it there.

I am not into the big mega churches, so this is a great fit for me.  Everyone knows everyone and there are no "cliques" or small groups that don't intermingle with others when we have church get togethers.  It does really feel like a big family.

Right now, we are finally building a family life center (gymnsium with about 30 classrooms), so I am excited about the classes and fun things we finally can offer.  Still, that is just "kool-aid and cookies."  The real reason I go to church is to learn about Christ.

You know, along these lines I heard something intersting from my pastor.  He said that people that don't go to church aren't really hurting themselves.  If they are saved, then they are saved, but they are being selfish by not going and offering their experiences and fellowship to others at the church.  In otherwords, he believes that people who don't go to church don't go because they don't believe that there is anything for them, hence the "me generation."  He said we should go for others, not ourselves.

I found that very interesting and it gave me food for thought.  I have started believing it myself and try to go more because of that speech.

AoG


----------



## Carol (Apr 23, 2007)

tellner said:


> On the other hand, we have really cool hate



Tellner, I really hope you ment you have really cool HATS!  :lfao:


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 24, 2007)

ehh i dont really attend much, but im a member of the local Seventh day Adventist church ​


----------



## Obliquity (Apr 24, 2007)

I am blessed to have attended some really terrific churches over the years. First Presbyterian in my home town growing up. Living Word Christian Center in Brooklyn Park, MN and Church On The Move, Tulsa, OK are two places where I grew tremendously in my adult years.

I currently attend Christ Center in Cashmere, WA. Although it is officially an AG church, the Pastor takes very seriously that he feels called to minister to the entire community. It is very family oriented and much of the teaching reflects an emphasis on relationships.


----------



## donald (Apr 24, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> He said we should go for others, not ourselves.
> I found that very interesting and it gave me food for thought. I have started believing it myself and try to go more because of that speech.
> 
> Something to truly prayerfully consider. Thanks for the post.
> ...


----------



## IcemanSK (May 5, 2007)

My wife (Mrs. IcemanSK) & I worship at an Episcopal Church in our town. We feel it has a great blend of worship of God who calls us to serve humanity. Our experience in the past is that churches will focus on one part or the other.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 6, 2007)

I grew up Roman Catholic and then I slowly began to realize that all of our gods and all of our religions were just another evolutionary adaptation for survival on this tiny little speck in this puny little corner of the galaxy...much less the universe.  

For all practical purposes, I am an athiest, but I still go to church.  

Three years ago, my wife and I joined the Unitarian Universalist church in Duluth, Minnesota.  We did so because this faith "tradition" basically has no doctrine or traditions or dogma and it allows you to learn about everything that is out there.  We draw material form all faiths and from many other paths that wouldn't normally be considered "faith" in order to guide us in our daily lives.

This really fits well for me, being an athiest.  Since I don't really believe in any faith traditions, I feel no compunction about picking and choosing what kinds of things to follow.  I make up my own mind about what I feel is wrong and right...and if I disagree with something someone says in our church, I disregard it...and that's okay.

The other thing I like about it is that my kids get to learn about all sorts of different faiths in the religious education program.  Hopefully this will help them better understand our fellow humans...


----------



## Lynne (May 6, 2007)

None.

My family and I have attended nondenominational churches, a Church of Christ, Seventh Day Baptist, and a fundamental baptist church.

Funny thing, most of those churches I've attended were against martial arts.

I believe in God though and I pray.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2007)

RED said:


> Just curious. I ask "church" but if you go to a synagog (sp?) or temple put it down. And why do you attend it?
> 
> I started out in a presbitarian church then I was reached out to by an ICOC (International Church of Christ) member. After 10 years I left that church and went to a Mainline Church of Christ a couple years. Now I go to a Methodist Church. I'm always looking for a real family oriented church.



Why must I attend?

Why must I have a religion? 

Why must society classify and pigeon whole me or others like this? 

Now, as to your comment about Family Oriented, I agree. If you find any organization or group of neighbors (* How come people no longer have block parties and know more about tehir neighbors? *) that has group events for the family is good. That is nice to share in values is nice as well. 

But, why must one go to a church or other religious building to share with others? To be humane and help others? Why must one go to a place and become part of the mass or crowd to feel they belong? Can they not belong at other places as well? 


As to why I attend or not attend: I do not attend as no matter how good the writings or intentions of those in an organization, there will be those who brake the rules. There will be those who bend the rules for thier own agendas and or power or their benefit somehow. 

I prefer to have friends and others around me that choose to be around me and nor because we all think we have the same values. I prefer to personally be around those whose actions speak for themselves, be they of any religion or culture or etcetera. 

My thoughts on this.


----------



## Kacey (May 6, 2007)

Like Rich, I do not belong to, nor regularly attend, a religious institution.  I used to belong to a synagogue (Reform), but I found myself attending only on Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur (equivalent to attending only on Christmas and Easter) and started thinking about why.  That was when I realized that the synagogue I was attending, while a good synagogue, was too large and impersonal for my needs, so I went looking for another.  Unlike churches, however, synagogues are fairly rare - there are only 2 Reform congregations in Denver anywhere near me, and the other, while smaller and more familial, still did not appeal to me.  I know no one there, and have never gone out of my way to socialize with people solely because they share my religious background; I'd rather hang out with MA people.

If you attend a religious institution, and it works for you - great!  One of my best friends is heavily involved in her church; it's a major part of her life and the life of her family.  On the other hand, other than major events (weddings, funerals) I can't recall the last time any member of my family attended a religious service.  It's just not something any of us feel the need for at present.


----------



## Carol (May 6, 2007)

Personally I don't attend services or recite my daily prayers.  However, I do believe very strongly in God and make efforts to better understand my scripture as well as the holy words of others.

The cultural attachments of "churches" (used generically and not in reference to Christianity) have exhausted me completely.  A house of worship is a place for spiritual growth, yet too many times I have arrived for a service pumped and energized ready to worship and to do my volunteer work.....but departed the service shattered and crushed by a spirituality that is inconsistent with that of my own. 

I'm become a sort of theistic nomad.  From time to time I have a chance to get together with a small group of people to discuss God and scripture.  Occasionally a friend may ask me to their house of worship for a holiday or sabbath day service.  Other times I end up studying, praying or meditating alone.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 7, 2007)

I go to different religion churches and holy ground when I am invited.
I like listening to the different ideas and usually the positive "aura" around.
Why do I go? Well besides learning new things and the positive vibe I go to show my friends or who ever invited me that I am interested in learning more about them. I think people of different religions should once in a while go to each other churches or holy ground to learn more about unity and religion tolerance but that is my opnion.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 9, 2007)

I'm United Methodist through and through.  I sem to be teh nly one here so far.  
Brian Jones


----------



## Phoenix44 (May 10, 2007)

Reconstructionist Jewish Congregation, because it encourages us to find God in everything we do, rather than God as an entity up in heaven.


----------



## Carol (May 10, 2007)

Phoenix44 said:


> Reconstructionist Jewish Congregation, because it encourages us to find God in everything we do, rather than God as an entity up in heaven.



I like that!


----------



## cstanley (May 17, 2007)

Roman Catholic.


----------



## JBrainard (May 17, 2007)

Currently none.
Once my life settles down from the pure chaos that it is right now to a less intense, more generalized entropy, I will most likely join a Buddhist prayer group.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 17, 2007)

I'm an atheist, but ocassionaly go to a local Asatru gathering for the feeling of brotherhood and good home made meade.


----------



## bydand (May 17, 2007)

Right now, nowhere.  

I was regular Church of Christ for a long time, my Father is a minister and we all ended up in a Church up here in Maine that turned out to be a pack of Jackals.  Dad announced he was going to retire and the whole place turned on him like a pack of wild animals.  Even went so far as to write me a letter questioning if I ever was a "true" member and my wife as well.  

Walked out, and have a hard time going anywhere now.  I am a firm believer in God, and know I have to find a church that I can call my "home" church, but the whole trust issue is still up for grabs.  The Scottish in me really wants to hold out this grudge against organized religion.


----------



## Basil07 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am Catholic and practicing.


----------



## kamishinkan (Jul 9, 2008)

I attend a non/interdenominational 'pentecostal type" Christian church with a strong emphasis on the Hebrew roots of the faith. We believe in the Torah as God's revealed instructions for believers and observe the feasts of God (Passover, Unleavened Bread, Trumpets, etc.) Great group of people who love God and His Messiah in the Spirit!!


----------



## LanJie (Jul 9, 2008)

None.


----------



## MartialArtHeart (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to hate church.  Thought it was a boring place full of hypocrites.  But last Sunday I visited a contemporary service- I was blown away.  These people know they aren't perfect- they love God with all their heart, and make no pretenses!  I think I may have finally found a church home.


----------



## tellner (Jul 11, 2008)

Good for you, MartialArtHeart!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

I am just jumping ahead here without reading many of the answers to the thread header.
I attend the church in my hart and mind. If I can not find peace within these I can not find / nor hear anything that might be coming from a higher source.
My church travels with me where ever I am and when I wish to attend it or listen to what it has to say it is always with me


----------



## MartialArtHeart (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, Tellner!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 21, 2008)

bydand said:


> Right now, nowhere.
> 
> I was regular Church of Christ for a long time, my Father is a minister and we all ended up in a Church up here in Maine that turned out to be a pack of Jackals.  Dad announced he was going to retire and the whole place turned on him like a pack of wild animals.  Even went so far as to write me a letter questioning if I ever was a "true" member and my wife as well.
> 
> Walked out, and have a hard time going anywhere now.  I am a firm believer in God, and know I have to find a church that I can call my "home" church, but the whole trust issue is still up for grabs.  The Scottish in me really wants to hold out this grudge against organized religion.




Wow...another Church of Christ preacher's kid.  After joining the Navy at age 18, I never stepped into another church...except for a wedding (mine) again for much the same reasons along with being force to go the church for 18 years of my life...and having to 'act' like the preacher's kid.  Yep, I had a role to make sure the preachers family looked good, regardless of what happened in the home.

Today, instead of going to an organized church, I take in all that is around me and enjoy it as well as giving Thanks for it.  To me, the way I worship is entirely personal and any relationship I have with God (or whomever) is entirely up to me...and should concern no one else.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 21, 2008)

Calvary Chapel, a non denominational church. Very casual, few people bother dressing up on Sunday for services, lots of surfers at our local "branch".

The first thing I noticed is that they didn't pass the collection plate around. Donations are made anytime in a little box near the entrance, easy to be anonymous, no pressure.

The next thing is that they have a great live band playing contemporary christian songs instead of traditional hymns.

Best of all, just plain old teaching from the bible. Nothing fancy, but very satisfying.

My kind of church for sure!


----------



## Chitmunk (Jul 29, 2008)

been a Christian Scientist my whole life, currently attent the First Church of Christ Scientist in Harajuku, Japan.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 30, 2008)

I finally gave up on attending Christian church.  I've found that too many are cultic/legalistic.  I know churches are not perfect because people are not perfect.


----------



## hkfuie (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow.  I have found it interesting to read what everyone posted. 

A year ago I would have said none.  Here in Kansas, everyone seems to go to church and I am amazed at how many times I have been asked what church I go to.

At work, I have been pressed by a few patients to attend their church.  I was told I should make up a name to give so I won't be badgered, but I never felt comfy lying.  I did have fun making up a few BS names, though!

But now I go to a Unitarian Universalist church and I am enjoying it.  No one tells me what to believe.  It is finally a place I fit in.  I think spirituality is so personal, it is my own journey to truth.  I feel funny calling it church, because I think labels are limiting, but church it is.


----------



## zeeberex (Nov 2, 2008)

tellner said:


> Depends on the Sufis. I have to admit that my Shaykh's singing voice is even worse than the eldritch croaking that passes for my singing voice. On the other hand, we have really cool hate
> 
> Seriously, music is part of the devotional practice of many (most?) Sufis. Some like the Chisthi specialize in it.




My order is part of the Chisti Tariqa, we use music, varies with the event,

To answer the question: A Local Congregational Church and the Sufi Order International.


----------



## zeeberex (Nov 2, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I go to a very small Baptist church and love it there.
> 
> I am not into the big mega churches, so this is a great fit for me.  Everyone knows everyone and there are no "cliques" or small groups that don't intermingle with others when we have church get togethers.  It does really feel like a big family.
> 
> ...




I agree with you on the basis of smaller is better or more intimate is maybe a better wording.


----------



## zeeberex (Nov 2, 2008)

bydand said:


> The Scottish in me really wants to hold out this grudge against organized religion.



Thats part of what sent me down the tariqa path, more about spiritual liberty than religious orthodoxy. Still very much a protestant, but I have learned a good deal from a broader perspective.


----------

